# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bots Questions & Requests >  Teleporter Map Coords

## cereeal

I play WoW on a 3.3.5 private server and am currently using the Hitchhiker's Hack for teleport/speed and I've found a couple extensive lists for teleporting coords. But I saw a program for an earlier version of WoW that allows you to click on the map and you'll automatically teleport there. I was wondering if there was anything similar to that or if there was an addon to show the coords (not normal WoW map coords) on the map so I could just input them.
Thanks.

----------


## ntsmarkv

You need to either write your own, or keep searching. Here is a few help for you.



```
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-of-warcraft/bots-programs/memory-editing/248831-3-1-3-autoit-teleport-mining-herbalism-bot.html
```

----------

